# N collection is out soon!



## nunu (Feb 4, 2008)

It's going to be out on Thursday the 6th of Feb.

What are you lovely ladies getting from it??

I'm soo excited!!









x


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG are you going to love it! I got the MSF


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 5, 2008)

I can only buy a few things I don't have much money at the moment, my student loan is running out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I want an MSF, lipstick and a lipgloss.


----------



## Jot (Feb 5, 2008)

What you getting Nunu? i'm not too into this collection i don't think. Going to save myself for Fafi.
That being said i still have my eye on 3N lipstick and also one of the nail polishes after seeing them on the swatch thread.
I also might buy one of the neutral MSF to wear as a light base when i go on holiday as it will be too hot for foundation x


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 5, 2008)

The only things catching my eye are the nail polish in Demi-blanc, 5N lipstick and those I'm not wow about. 
Will probably wait and splurge on the Fafi collection


----------



## Mien (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thursday the 6th of Feb._

 
The 6th is a Wednesday, do you mean the 7th?

Anyway, I'll be getting so many things from this collection when I get to my counter Saturday (hope they still have everything I want)
First I wasn't really intrested in anything but the MSF's. But I don't have any neutral MAC e/s so I think this will be great for me. 

I'll get:
Warmed MSF
Light Flush MSF
All eyeshadows
3N Lipstick
2N Lipglass
Demi-Blanc Naillaquer
Both Charged Waters, if they smell nice.
Maybe 4N & 5N lipsticks, depending on how they look IRL.

And an appointment to get my MU done when Fafi is released


----------



## nunu (Feb 5, 2008)

yes sorry! i meant the 7th lol

I'm not sure what i'm getting yet, i want one of the msf's and a lipstick and gloss. I hope thats all i'm going to get. I got a few gift vouchers but im saving those for fafi LOL


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Feb 5, 2008)

I waant LOTS from this collection. I'm not too impressed with Fafi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and have been wanting some neutrals from Mac. Sooo I will prolly order online thurs,

Lightflush MSF
3n l/s
1n l/s
nanogold
neutral pink
remotely grey
soft ochre p.p (maybe)

Also A Mei shes a star l/g if thats out!

xx


----------



## Susanne (Feb 5, 2008)

I got my N collection products already last Saturday! I bought

MSF Light Flush, Warmed, Medium Plus
e/s Nanogold, Neutral pink
Nail Lacquer Naturally Rich

I love the MSF!


----------



## foxynats (Feb 5, 2008)

I am *so* looking forward to this...

Think i know what i am going to get but need to see what they look like in the flesh:
MSF in Light Flush (warmed?)
1N Lipstick (or 2n?)
1N Lipglass (2n?)
Nanogold, modest tone, neutral pink, remotely grey e/s 
(dark edge, rich flesh? haha. i want them all!)
Soft orche or ground work paint pot

Okay, okay.. i cannot decide!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looking forward to sharing notes with you all on thursday ladies.
xx


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 5, 2008)

my bf gave me £50 the other day so i popped it on my debit card and i think im gonna get:
- neutral pink e/s [and either nano gold or trax.. i just fanci a nice dark dark purple]
- 3N lipstick
and either one of the charged waters or another eyeshadow


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 5, 2008)

I have no idea yet and I always change my mind anyway! Might go and look back over the swatches!


----------



## kalikana (Feb 5, 2008)

From MAC I got:
Remotely Grey e/s
Modest Tone e/s
4N Lipstick 
Revitalizing Energy Charged Water

From Specktra members I bought:
Warmed MSF
Light Flush MSF

I LOVE THE N COLLECTION! lol.
OMG, you guys are gonna love it!


----------



## dollbabybex (Feb 6, 2008)

i think just the 2 msf's 
but as you know once you see them in reallife you never know!
i might get 2 of the lippies
but the eyeshadows dont appeal to me at the mo!

by the way fafi's out march 6th!WOOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and heatherette is a harvey nicks exclusive  only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thats what im keeping my money for!


----------



## user68 (Feb 6, 2008)

I hope the London stores dont sell out of everything by Saturday when I'm able to have a look in person 

I want to B2M for the 3N l/s and get both of the MSF's. Curious to see the eyeshadows and paint pots in person. And maybe I'll pick up one of the charged waters too, hehe


----------



## nunu (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_i think just the 2 msf's 
but as you know once you see them in reallife you never know!
i might get 2 of the lippies
but the eyeshadows dont appeal to me at the mo!

by the way fafi's out march 6th!WOOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*and heatherette is a harvey nicks exclusive only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

thats what im keeping my money for!_

 
I thought it was Selfridges exclusive?


----------



## nunu (Feb 6, 2008)

I want to see how the es look in real life, then i will make my decision. I am leaning towards nanogold, but i'm not sure how much i'm spending on it.

I love that this collection is neautral because sometimes you don't feel like wearing too much colour. I can't wait to see the msf's and how they both look on my skin. I can't wait to see the lips stuff too!

I'm going to MAC tomorrow morning yaaay i can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just went to the MAC website and there are boxes for the N collection, moisturelush and slimshines!! But if you click on them it won't take you anywhere


----------



## Mien (Feb 6, 2008)

The N-collection is up already at Douglas.de as are the slimshines. I hope they will be out when I visit my counter saturday (or friday...)


----------



## melliquor (Feb 6, 2008)

I haven't bought any Mac in about 3 months but I have missed it.  I plan on buying bother MSFs and a medium MSF and probably a backup.  The rest of it... I am not sure.  Will have to see in person.  I am going to House of Fraser tomorrow to check out the new collections.

When is Heatherette coming out over here?  I can't wait for Fafi next month.  I can see myself buying the entire collection.


----------



## melliquor (Feb 6, 2008)

Are we getting A-mie and if so, when?


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I just went to the MAC website and there are boxes for the N collection, moisturelush and slimshines!! But if you click on them it won't take you anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I saw that, I clicked on it and it took me back to the menu again, I thought it was up.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Feb 6, 2008)

N collection and slimshines on website NOW-woo woo! xxx


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know what to get now that I've just looked at it all


----------



## Jot (Feb 6, 2008)

I didn't know we were getting slimshines!! i also didn't know i wanted one till just now!


----------



## user68 (Feb 6, 2008)

So no A-Mei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But at least we got the slimshines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm seriously fighting temptation to order online instead of waiting until I can go to a physical store!! Argh, it's working a little because I know from past experience it will take a few days for the stuff to get here and I'll get it faster from the store. Plus I'll save on postage.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 6, 2008)

WOOO!! im so glad N is online early... i just ordered:
e/s: nanogold and neutral pink
l/s: 3N
Charged water: Revitalizing energy


----------



## Sarah (Feb 6, 2008)

The only thing i think i deffo want is 3N lipstick possibly neutral pink e/s. Going to have a look at the new MSF but from swatches they look simular to previously released ones so i might end up passing on them.


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 6, 2008)

I think I'll just get the 3n Lipstick and an MSF because I haen't got any. I'll save my money for Fafi.


----------



## foxynats (Feb 6, 2008)

Oooh i want to order online so badly... but i have just added all the items i wanted to the basket and the price does not look pretty!
And seeing that i only got my new car yesterday, i need to be good.
Going to nip down to selfridges tomorrow night.
But Light Flush or Warmed..? I just cannot decide.
xx


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxynats* 

 
_Oooh i want to order online so badly... but i have just added all the items i wanted to the basket and the price does not look pretty!
And seeing that i only got my new car yesterday, i need to be good.
Going to nip down to selfridges tomorrow night.
But Light Flush or Warmed..? I just cannot decide.
xx_

 
I did the same thing and it came to more money than I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting a new car next month so really shouldn't be buying makeup when I have to pay car insurance. But I really want 3N lipstick, I don't know what to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone know if the Slimshines are just limited edition or a permanent line? They don't have the triangles next to them.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 7, 2008)

I dont get paid until the end of the month so I cant buy anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The only thing I was intrested in was the lipglosses.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 7, 2008)

glam8babe said:


> WOOO!! im so glad N is online early... i just ordered:
> e/s: nanogold and neutral pink
> 
> Hi glam8babe!
> I bought these two e/s as well and I love them! Wear them as a combination, as nude smokey eyes!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Does anyone know if the Slimshines are just limited edition or a permanent line? They don't have the triangles next to them._

 
Think it says in the colour stories bit that they're permanent


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 7, 2008)

Susanne said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *glam8babe*
> 
> ...


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I dont get paid until the end of the month so I cant buy anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The only thing I was intrested in was the lipglosses._

 
I was just looking at the website their and I want EVERYTHING now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Iam going to try and be super nice to the boyfriend now lol.


----------



## lobsterdance (Feb 7, 2008)

I want so much! I've just ordered the light flush msf and neutral pink e/s. I was wanting a gloss but i'd rather see what it looks like in the store first..


----------



## nunu (Feb 7, 2008)

I got light flush msf, nano gold eyeshadow, 3n lipstick and 2n lipglass


----------



## Jot (Feb 7, 2008)

I've just got back from my MAC counter and can't believe how restrained i was. I got LESS than i went for. Thought the collection looked lovely but i'm holding out for FAFI.

I got 3N lipstick which is just lovely (i nearly gave it a miss!!) and Rock Out slimshine - think these may be my new love x


----------



## foxynats (Feb 7, 2008)

*Nunu* - i pretty much got the same as you, good choice my deary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was very restrained too.. ahem... well i tried:
Nanogold e/s
2N Lipglass
3N Lipstick
Light Flush MSF
Groundwork paintpot.

Anyways i am *loving* 2n l/g nd 2n l/s together... sexy, sexy!
They weren't on my original To Get List, but glad i got them.

I sooo want Warmed MSF too, and there are a couple more eyeshadows that i want to get too... eek.

xx


----------



## Dani California (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello, I'm new!! Can I join in?? 



Went down to my nearest counter today, was rather excited about N collection!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Got Modest Tone, Light Flush  MSF and Rock Out slimshine, which is just gorgeous!! Think I may have to get more of these!! They are lovely!!


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey guys swung by my local counter today and got......
WarmedMSF
Light flush MSF
Neutral pink e/s i lovvvvve this
3N lippy
2N lipglass

yum all are amazing!!! 
totally gutted Heatherette is going to be harvey nics exclusive as im in glasgow scotland (wonder if edinburgh will have it????)

Couldn't believe slimshines are out, spent all my cash on the N collection damnit!!!!


----------



## dollbabybex (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I thought it was Selfridges exclusive?_

 
maybe im wrong? my mate who works in mac said harvey nicks...but she mightve got mixed up!


----------



## nunu (Feb 7, 2008)

I soo want to go back for more from the N collection. I'm not too sure about the eyeshadows though..but maybe 4n lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hehe..i can't wait for FAFI!!

I looked at the slimshine display but i was soo confused! tooo many lippies!! hehehe but i'm going back there on Saturday to have a proper look.

All you girlies have great taste!


----------



## foxynats (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I did the same thing and it came to more money than I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting a new car next month so really shouldn't be buying makeup when I have to pay car insurance. But I really want 3N lipstick, I don't know what to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh i dont know what you should do either... cars are so expensive!!
But... the 3N lipstick is gorgeous...
I think i might pop back in for the Warmed MSF... i keep thinking about it, lol.
xx


----------



## Dani California (Feb 8, 2008)

Ooooh is 3N lippy that nice?? I didn't get a proper look,someone had it at my counter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I quite liked the look of 4N though. 

Hmmm, what do you reckon? Then again, nudes look weird on me, I have quite pigmented lips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is the 3N and 4N like any other lipsticks??


----------



## girlstar (Feb 8, 2008)

My wishlist is:

3n lipstick, though I'm not 100% on this.
Nanogold and Neutral Pink - I don't have any colours like these
Rock Out slimshine

I decided to pass on Light Flush because I have glissade, northern light, and porcelain pink and sometimes it's hard for me to distinguish between those three when they're on my skin, so why do I need another pink :S

I think I'm passing on everything from Fafi, meh - I really expected a lot more from that collection :/ But now that I've seen the descriptions for Heatherette, I'm like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's where all my money will be going!


----------



## Jot (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Ooooh is 3N lippy that nice?? I didn't get a proper look,someone had it at my counter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I quite liked the look of 4N though. 

Hmmm, what do you reckon? Then again, nudes look weird on me, I have quite pigmented lips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is the 3N and 4N like any other lipsticks??_

 
i have reasonably pigmented lips and nearly passed on 3N even though i wanted it but i tried it and was instantly sold. I think my MA said it was like hue but stronger (not 100% sure that was the comparison)


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 8, 2008)

I went again today and was still a bet meh about the n collection & only got the demi blanc nail polish and a slimshine in Long Stem Rose.

Counting down the days til Fafi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I've got the morning off work for that one


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 8, 2008)

I caved and ordered 3N lipstick and light flush and warmed MSF's. I payed for the lipstick and my mum payed for the rest


----------



## Dani California (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_i have reasonably pigmented lips and nearly passed on 3N even though i wanted it but i tried it and was instantly sold. I think my MA said it was like hue but stronger (not 100% sure that was the comparison)_

 
Oooh Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was down at Metro Centre counter and someone had the 3N lipstick the whole time, so I didn't actually get to see it. It sounds an interesting sort of colour!! I thought 1N & 2N looked weird, no good for my lps!! LOL!!


----------



## ka-ron (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ 
I looked at the slimshine display but i was soo confused! tooo many lippies!! hehehe but i'm going back there on Saturday to have a proper look._

 
yeah me too! haha
I will definitely take another look at them..

btw I picked up the 3n lippy.. I liked 2n too! but no money..


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm a bit underwhelmed by this collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't wear many neutrals because I don't really like how they look on me plus neutral eyeshadows tend to sort of disappear behind my glasses.

However ... I'm always happy to waste money so I'll have a look when I'm at the Glasgow HoF counter next week! I hope Nanogold and Neutral Pink are still in stock as I'd like to see them for real.


----------



## Jot (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Oooh Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was down at Metro Centre counter and someone had the 3N lipstick the whole time, so I didn't actually get to see it. It sounds an interesting sort of colour!! I thought 1N & 2N looked weird, no good for my lps!! LOL!!_

 
ooh where do you live? is metrocentre your local counter ?x


----------



## Sarah (Feb 8, 2008)

i picked up 3N lipstick & 2N lipglass also want to get Nanogold & neutral pink e/s and probably warmed MSF


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Oooh Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was down at Metro Centre counter and someone had the 3N lipstick the whole time, so I didn't actually get to see it. It sounds an interesting sort of colour!! I thought 1N & 2N looked weird, no good for my lps!! LOL!!_

 
The Metro Centre counter can get quite busy thats why I don't like going there. I think I'll try and get to the Newcastle one for the Fafi collection.


----------



## Dani California (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_ooh where do you live? is metrocentre your local counter ?x_

 
Metro Centre is nearest to me........I'm more County Durham so I travel to Metro one!!


----------



## Dani California (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_The Metro Centre counter can get quite busy thats why I don't like going there. I think I'll try and get to the Newcastle one for the Fafi collection._

 
Good point! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know, I've not actually been to the Newcastle one - it always seems like miles away to me. I must go there one day though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as you say Metro one gets really busy!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Good point! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know, I've not actually been to the Newcastle one - it always seems like miles away to me. I must go there one day though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as you say Metro one gets really busy!_

 
the newcastle one is dead quiet on weekdays... apart from when the kids are off school/college lol and everyone is so nice and helpful!


----------



## Dani California (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_the newcastle one is dead quiet on weekdays... apart from when the kids are off school/college lol and everyone is so nice and helpful!_

 
That sounds good!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cos sometimes the Metro SA's can be a bit snooty and its very off putting. They were OK on thurs though.


----------



## foxynats (Feb 10, 2008)

haha.. i have managed to convince my boyfriend that it is only right he treats me to some lovely MAC for Valentines day.
Going to go for Warmed MSF and a couple of the eyeshadows... any colour suggestions?
xx


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 10, 2008)

oh my god can i just say i looooove warmed MSF soooooo much! actually like it better than light flush on the skin. I thought it would be too dark but its really glowy and kind of bronze on gorgeous, love neautral pink e/s as well really unique!!


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 10, 2008)

I went to a new MAC store in Paris in the Montmartre area (really nice little shop!) and they received the N collection just the day before. I fell in love with this one, it's probably one of the best collection MAC has ever released, makeup isn't just about bold colours, thanks! I bought Soft ocre paint pot and 1N lipstick (a golden beige - glaze), and I think I'll go back to pick some e/s and maybe another paint pot!


----------



## theend (Feb 10, 2008)

I got Light Flush MSF and Neutral Pink. Love them both. Then I got Voile Slimshine because it looks amazing. And in fact is amazing.


----------



## Dani California (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxynats* 

 
_haha.. i have managed to convince my boyfriend that it is only right he treats me to some lovely MAC for Valentines day.
Going to go for Warmed MSF and a couple of the eyeshadows... any colour suggestions?
xx_

 
Why of course!! Excellent idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got Modest Tone......haven't tried it yet though, my stuff is a valentines pressie too!! I loved the look of Remotely Grey, but it kinda reminded me of summat else as well. 

Let us know what you get!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 10, 2008)

lol most of us seem to b gettin N as a valentines gift.. soo cute! would have been better if there was like a valentines themed collection


----------



## user79 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm going by the counter today to see if it's in yet in Switzerland...last time it wasn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also want to see the Slimshines.


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 11, 2008)

i spent all my money on the N collection so not got any slimshines yet but so need to check them out x


----------



## nunu (Feb 11, 2008)

I went back to MAC on Saturday and ended up getting remotely grey, dark edge eyeshadows and 4n lipstick


----------



## Dani California (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_lol most of us seem to b gettin N as a valentines gift.. soo cute! would have been better if there was like a valentines themed collection_

 
That would be lovely wouldn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They could do all like hearts and cute packaging. Oooh it would be great.


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 11, 2008)

i fancy remotely grey and dark edge as well but need to save up for Fafi! Also got my holiday to pay so need to take it easy, damn MAC taking all my money!


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 11, 2008)

4N is already sold out on the UK site! i need to get a back up from the store asap! im so glad i didnt like much from this collection, i mean it is beautiful but didnt NEED any of it because I think the perm line carries stuff that's similar. And no more msfs for me.. I really wanted Warned but passed on it cos I have Shooting Star and Global glow


----------



## foxynats (Feb 11, 2008)

hehe, well nothing says "i love you" more than MAC, right?
And i love the idea of some cute valentines theme. That would be ace!

Think i have narrowed it down to dark edge, modest tone, rich flesh e/s and the warmed MSF ... i think?

Just seen the Heatherette leak on ebay and i like - alot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xx


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 13, 2008)

My package just arrived, I love the 3n lipstick, it's really like creamy and nice and glossy when you put it on. I love the MSF's too


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_My package just arrived, I love the 3n lipstick, it's really like creamy and nice and glossy when you put it on._

 

ahhh i love it too!!! my first mac nude too so im pretty happy lol


----------



## nunu (Feb 15, 2008)

3n and 4n are love!!! 3n lipstick paired with 2n lipglass is just WOW! i love this collection


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't have the 2n lipglass, I might get that if they still have it when I order Fafi.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 16, 2008)

I really, really love the MSF "Light Flush" and "Warmed"! I bought "Medium Plus" for every day as well. I use "Light Flush" as a blush and "Warmed" as a bronzing powder.
I want more MSF this year!


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 16, 2008)

I use them as a blush and bronzing powder too. They're the first MSF's I've bought I hope we get some more this year too.


----------



## nunu (Feb 16, 2008)

If you guys loved warmed msf you will love global glow. It was on the mac website recently and i bought it. I took it with me to MAC when i went to check out the n collection to compare it with warmed msf, i ended up getting light flush because global glow had more vieinings than warmed msf and it gave more of a glow when i swatched it.


----------



## Dani California (Feb 16, 2008)

Did anyone get Remotely Grey or Neutral Pink?? I wondered whether to get them as I LOVE my modest tone E/S.........its sooooo nice!! I love neutral eyes and this is nearly the colour of my eyelids anyway, so great neutral!! Seeing as I like it so much, was wondering if it was worth me getting the other two e/s I'm interested in.

Are these E/S similar to any in the permanent line ??

I never think to look in the MSF section on the MAC website - must go look now!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 16, 2008)

i got remotely grey and i love it! i think you should get it. I didnt get modest tone because i have cork es and they looked similar to me but now i might change my mind and get it...


----------



## Susanne (Feb 16, 2008)

I got Neutral Pink and it's great. I wear it as nude smokey eyes with Nanogold. And then MSF Light Flush as a blush and there is a perfect day look, I think!

I've got a lot of e/s but at the moment I don't think that Neutral Pink is comparable with another e/s of the permanent line.


----------



## nunu (Feb 16, 2008)

i was scared neutral pink won't show up on my nc43 skin..so i didn't get it


----------



## Susanne (Feb 17, 2008)

nunu, Neutral Pink isn't a bright color at all. It has dirty blue and grey shades in it. As I saw the sample on the counter first, I didn't like it b/c I am really a fan of bright colors! 
But my MA used it for an eye make-up and I was really surprised at the result. It has a touch of purple in it, too. Maybe it looks good on nc 43 as well?


----------



## Dani California (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i was scared neutral pink won't show up on my nc43 skin..so i didn't get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm very pale......so I didn't get neutral pink for fear it looked bruisey on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any pale people got it ?? I'm worried in case it looks like one of those bruisey / just been crying looks.............

Nunu, I think you should get Modest Tone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the sound of Remotely Grey...........


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 17, 2008)

I had a look at what was left at the Glasgow House of Fraser counter on Saturday. I was less interested in the eyeshadows when I saw them in real life, so didn't buy any. I had been planning to have a quick look at the MSFs but reckoned that the combination of ridiculous bell sleeves on my jacket and the precarious display was asking for trouble and I left well alone!

However, I got a lovely MA, Lynn, who was quite charming and helped me pick out Strada blush as a contour colour. I also bought some N3 Studio Fix powder to try instead of my usual NW15 (which can be a bit orangey on me) and some MV3 which I really love. It was one of my more pleasing MAC experiences.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_I'm very pale......so I didn't get neutral pink for fear it looked bruisey on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any pale people got it ?? I'm worried in case it looks like one of those bruisey / just been crying looks.............

Nunu, I think you should get Modest Tone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the sound of Remotely Grey...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
im NW15 right now because its winter lol.. and i got neutral pink and i LOVE IT!!!! you should really get it, its not like any other mac pink so it would be good if you get it instead of regretting it


----------



## user79 (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_I'm very pale......so I didn't get neutral pink for fear it looked bruisey on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any pale people got it ?? I'm worried in case it looks like one of those bruisey / just been crying looks.............

Nunu, I think you should get Modest Tone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the sound of Remotely Grey...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm extremely fair and I got Neutral Pink. I wore it the 1st time today and I really like it a lot. I don't think it looks bruised at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think it's really comparable to any of the MAC shades in the perm. line.

I wore it today with Satin Taupe in the crease and it looked awesome!! Really nice combo.


----------



## Dani California (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks. I think I might have to check out Remotely Grey and Neutral pink again.......


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 19, 2008)

i went to the Metros mac counter for the first time today [after meeting jordan!] and i must say the counters soo much nicer, everythings neater, its bigger and there were a couple of MA's from the fenwick newcastle mac, maybe they changed?  But anyway, alot of people said they are more ignorant at the metro mac, as soon as i went to the counter one of the MA's quickly came up to me asking if i needed help and i said "no im just looking thanks" and she sed just shout me if u need me.. which was nice, cos usually they dont do this

Anyways.. there were the Originals and N collection still out, so im guessing alot of it is left  i was tempted to buy another 3N omg i love it now, deffo my fave neutral


----------



## Dani California (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i went to the Metros mac counter for the first time today [after meeting jordan!] and i must say the counters soo much nicer, everythings neater, its bigger and there were a couple of MA's from the fenwick newcastle mac, maybe they changed?  But anyway, alot of people said they are more ignorant at the metro mac, as soon as i went to the counter one of the MA's quickly came up to me asking if i needed help and i said "no im just looking thanks" and she sed just shout me if u need me.. which was nice, cos usually they dont do this

Anyways.. there were the Originals and N collection still out, so im guessing alot of it is left  i was tempted to buy another 3N omg i love it now, deffo my fave neutral_

 
Awww, ace , what was Jordan like? I couldn't get there yesterday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you had a good experience at the counter, I must admit, I'm finding them a lot better at that counter lately, there seems to be a few more friendly ones working there now, which is good!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was in Metro today, but forgot all about picking up Neutral Pink & Remotely Grey, I was so not with it today


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 26, 2008)

Last week I got both Light Flush and Warmed MSF (hopefully I can pull off Warmed as a bronzer) and N3 lipstick. My counter just received the MSF's and they were still wrapped in plastic, so I helped the SA unwrap them so I could get 2 MSF's that had a nice veining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went back this past weekend to check out the eyeshadows and paintpots, since they didn't have them on display yet the week before and I wasn't impressed so I skipped those.  

I also got Nico Now l/g and Utter Pervette l/s from the Originals collection and Bare Slimshine, so I'm a happy girl at the moment


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Awww, ace , what was Jordan like? I couldn't get there yesterday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you had a good experience at the counter, I must admit, I'm finding them a lot better at that counter lately, there seems to be a few more friendly ones working there now, which is good!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was in Metro today, but forgot all about picking up Neutral Pink & Remotely Grey, I was so not with it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

she was LOVELY!!! you can read more bout the day on my blog

and yeh... i noticed that about 2 girls who worked at the fenwick/newcastle counter were at the metro


----------



## Dani California (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_she was LOVELY!!! you can read more bout the day on my blog

and yeh... i noticed that about 2 girls who worked at the fenwick/newcastle counter were at the metro_

 
Will go have a read! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just love her darker hair, I always think she seems really down to earth.

Oooh good, they do seem to be much nicer MA's at Metro now thank god!


----------



## Dani California (Feb 29, 2008)

I got Neutral Pink...........and I really like it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks guys!!


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_I got Neutral Pink...........and I really like it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks guys!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Due to all the good reviews, I also got Neutral pink when I was in Brighton last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like it, it's nice paired with Woodwinked and Ricepaper!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm extremely fair and I got Neutral Pink. I wore it the 1st time today and I really like it a lot. I don't think it looks bruised at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think it's really comparable to any of the MAC shades in the perm. line.

I wore it today with Satin Taupe in the crease and it looked awesome!! Really nice combo._

 
Thanks, I will try Neutral Pink and Satin Taupe together as well! Satin Taupe is one of my favourite e/s for every day.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2008)

Today I am wearing Neutral Pink with Beautiful Iris. It is surprising how good this combination looks!


----------



## jen_loves_mac (Mar 16, 2008)

does anyone know if any colors are going to be permanent?


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jen_loves_mac* 

 
_does anyone know if any colors are going to be permanent?_

 
i doubt it.. they were limited edition


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jen_loves_mac* 

 
_does anyone know if any colors are going to be permanent?_

 
Probably not. Maybe some products will be repromoted one day again, but not this year.


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if the N Collection is still available at counters? I really want the 2N lipstick now. I wish I'd bought it online now


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Does anyone know if the N Collection is still available at counters? I really want the 2N lipstick now. I wish I'd bought it online now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
At my counter it isn't available any more. It isn't either online any more.

Nordstrom.com has still the 1N lipstick. But this won't help you?


----------



## foxynats (Mar 19, 2008)

^^^ 
I tried to buy the Warmed MSF online and i added it and paid but i got an email back saying that it was listed in error.
And its not in my store either.
Xx


----------

